# What is ADF ?



## Kyle15 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey, I am wondering if its aquarium dwarf frog?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

African Dwarf Frog.

Picture:









It's different from an African Clawed Frog though. Easiest way to tell (usually) is by looking at the front feet. ADF's have all webbed feet, ACF's have no webbing on front feet like this guy:


----------

